# Ausgabe Dreiecke mit for- Schleife



## mauri (11. Jan 2006)

Hallo,

ich spiele gerade mit der for Schleife herum und möchte verschiedene Ausgaben mit Sternen erzeugen.

Bisher habe ich folgendes erstellt:


```
public class SternB
{
  public static void main( String args[] )
  {
    // Normale Ausgabe

//--------------------------------------------------------------------------    
for( int i = 1; i <= 5; i++ )		// 5 Zeilen	Ausgabe : *	
    {					//			                    * *
      for( int j = 1; j <= i; j++ )	// 5 Spalten		       * * *
        System.out.print( " * " );	//			           * * * *
					//			                     * * * * *
      System.out.println();
    }
    System.out.println();

//--------------------------------------------------------------------------
for( int i = 1; i <= 5; i++ )		//5 Zeilen	Ausgabe:  * * * * *
    {					//			                    * * * *
					//			                     * * *
      for( int j = 5; j >= i; j-- )	//5 Spalten		         * *
     					//			                     *
	System.out.print( " * ");


      System.out.println();
    }
    System.out.println();

  }
}
```

Ich möchte also Dreiecke in Form von Sternchen (*) ausgeben.

2 Formen davon gelingen mir- allerdings kriege ich die folgenden Formen nicht hin:

* * * * *                          *
   * * * *                      *  *
      * * *     und        *  *  *
         * *              *  *  *  *
            *          *  *  *  *   *

Wie kann ich diese 2 Dreiecksformen mit den 2 for- Schleifen realisieren?


----------



## mauri (11. Jan 2006)

Ich korrigiere (Format Probleme)

Also diese 2 Dreiecke möchte ich ausgeben (ohne die Striche)



*****
--****
---***
----**
-----*
und

---------*
--------**
------***
-----****
----*****


----------



## mauri (12. Jan 2006)

OK hat sich erledigt. Ich habe folgendes herausgefunden:



```
for(int i=1;i<11;i++){
         for(int j=0;j<i;j++){
            System.out.print("*");
         }
         
         System.out.print(" ");
         
         for(int j=i+1;j<12;j++){
            System.out.print(" ");
         }
         
         System.out.print(" ");
         
         for(int j=11;j<22-i;j++){
            System.out.print(" ");
         }
         
         System.out.print(" ");
         
         for(int j=20-i;j<20;j++){
            System.out.print("*");
         }
         
         System.out.println();
         
      }
```


----------

